
Ask HN: What's Up With Green Usernames? - edomain
Anyone know why some users have their names appear Green while the rest of us are all grey? Just curious
======
ColinWright
You do know that pretty much every page has a search box:

[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=green+usern...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=green+username)

========

Added in Edit ...

I know that here on HN it's generally regarded that if you start with "I know
I'll get downvoted for this ..." then you simply shouldn't say it.

Having said that, there are times when unpopular things need to be said. I'm
genuinely not trying to be snarky, I'm genuinely not trying to be rude, and
I'm genuinely not trying to be superior. I genuinely think people really ought
to do some homework before asking questions.

When we create a web site we often provide a FAQ, and we hope that people will
do some homework and check the FAQ before calling the support line, or sending
an email.

Why don't we ask the same of ourselves? Why shouldn't we ask that people at
least wonder if the answer has been asked before.

So I'm not providing the fish, I'm trying to teach you how to fish. I'm not
going to give the answer yet again, I'm telling people how to get the answers
for themselves. It shouldn't be necessary, and yet it is.

So yes, downvote me, but understand that I'm actually trying to help the
community. The question is, and it's a genuine one, how can we say RTFM
without sounding snarky?

~~~
edomain
I didn't downvote you, thanks for the reply :)

~~~
ColinWright
You're welcome, and just as a point of interest, I do know you didn't downvote
me, because you can't downvote replies to your own submissions.

------
mindcrime
Those are new users. I forget _how_ new they are, but account names change
from green to black (or grey or whatever exact shade it is) after some period
of time.

~~~
cd34
If I recall previous mentions, 14 days.

~~~
edomain
Thanks! It was mystifying me

